# 10dp3dt- BFP?



## jojo74 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am ten days post 3 day transfer and my OTD is on Saturday. I POAS today and got a positive on first response. Is this reliable, can I start jumping up and down with joy??  

I plan to keep testing until Saturday but don't know whether this is likely to be a real BFP or if it's too early to be accurate. 

Anyone got any experience with this??

jojo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh congratulations  hun I think that the HCG should be out of your system by now XX


----------



## sarahp1977 (Nov 17, 2011)

i did exactley the same am 10days post 3det today and did three test this morning 2xtesco cheapys and one including the new clear blu test and all were positive i am so jumping up and down with joy so should you congratulations 
sarahxxxxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations both of you!! It is 10 days for me tomorrow and I didn't buy a test to do in the morning so am going to make myself wait one more day. I can't imagine how amazing you both must feel!! Woohooo! 

xx


----------



## jojo74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow Sarah, Congratulations!! I think I am a little in shock, will test again tomorrow and then start my jumping around. Parny, keep us posted!!

xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I got my first BFP 7 days post 3dt - I carry a warning though, it's twins   good luck both xx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats ladies xxxxxx really does give me hope xxx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, i tested 5dp5dt with a first response early result test and got a definate positive. I tested another 7 times over a week and a half, all still positive. Im 8 weeks pregnant today  good luck to all   xx


----------

